

Apple unveils dock to micro USB adapter to comply with EU standards - mindstab
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/10/04/apple-unveils-dock-to-micro-usb-adapter-to-comply-with-eu-standa/

======
channelmeter
This is probably better news than the iPhone 4S. Standardization of MicroUSB
is a win for all consumers. Aside from the EU economic fallout, the EU has
done something right!

